# Jens Voigt visiting the Baltimore area Oct 18-19



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

From his Facebook post:

On Friday October 18 and Saturday October 19 I will be in the US, in Baltimore for a charity ride for Save-A-Limb Fund! Come and join us! Spread the word!


----------

